# Anybody use popcorn wood?



## 31 bertram (Jan 3, 2013)

I was told that popcorn wood is very good to burn, just wondering if it's true or another urban legend.  I have lots of popcorn trees around but don't want to mess with it if it's alot of trouble.  I can't imagine it being anywhere close to oak or pecan. Thanks


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 3, 2013)

Doesn't grow around here, but I found this:

Firewood Crops: Shrub & Tree Species for Energy Production

"Energy values ranged from 4134 to 4277 kcal/kg. The wood burns well in wood stoves or fireplaces..."

Edit: it looks like its density is in the Butternut to Douglas Fir range, so fairly soft and light.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never heard of a popcorn tree (but I do know that burned popcorn doesn't taste good). I would like to see a pic of these trees for my own edification.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link Jon1270. Interesting. Mentions that the wood is sometimes used in Texas for BBQ.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 3, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Doesn't grow around here, but I found this:
> 
> Firewood Crops: Shrub & Tree Species for Energy Production
> 
> "Energy values ranged from 4134 to 4277 kcal/kg. The wood burns well in wood stoves or fireplaces..."


 
Thanks for the link, quite informative. Just goes to show you that even an old dog can learn a new trick.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy to be of service.  Now I need to go do something more tangibly productive...


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 3, 2013)

Be cautious. Its wood seems to be toxic. I would read up on it before doing anything.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 3, 2013)

Never heard of it before.
Now that I have. 
It's wood, it's BTUs, It'll burn 

PS: Keep the stove door closed when burning.  LOL


----------

